# Error make modules install

## Evgenyi

Hello!

Help when building the kernel vylitaet error.

```
livecd linux # make && make modules install 

CHK   include/config/kernel.release

CHK   include/generated/uapi/linux/version.h

CHK   include/generated/’utsrelease.h

CHK   include/generated/bounds.h

CHK   include/generated/tiimeconst.h

/bin/sh: bc: command not found

Kbuild:66: recipe for target 'include/generated/timeconst.h' failed

make{1]: *** [ include/generated/timeconst.h Error 1 

Makeflie:986: recipe for target ’prepare0’ failed 

make: *** [prepare0] Error 2
```

When I started looking for solutions I've seen the solution set bc.

But with the installation I get an error:

```

[Ebuild n] sys-libs/gpm-1.20.7-r2::gentoo USE="static-libs (-selinux) 0 Kib"
```

Of course, I ordered the USE Selinux but the result is not kokogo not.

[Moderator edit: added [code] tags to preserve output layout. -Hu]

----------

## fedeliallalinea

 *Evgenyi wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> /bin/sh: bc: command not found
> ```
> ...

 

You have removed bc or set use flag build on gentoo-sources package?

In first case

```
# emerge -1 sys-devel/bc
```

in second case remove use flag build (description: build - !!internal use only!! DO NOT SET THIS FLAG YOURSELF!)

----------

